# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أريد أن أترك العلم وأنتكس!

## أبو الفداء المدني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد
كتبت هذه السطور وهي أريد أن أترك العلم وأنتكس!
كم راودتني فكرة تركي لطلب العلم لأني أشعر أني لست أهلا لطلب العلم
ولا يعدوا ما أقوم به إلا عادات تعودت عليها
وأعيش حياة واضحة لا نفاقا
أشعر بالنفاق حينما يقدرني الناس ويظهروا لي التقدير والإحترام بصفتي طالب علم ورجل مستقيم
ولم يعلم هؤلاء أني رجل أنام عن صلاة الفجر بصفة شبه دائمة وأدمن بعض الذنوب 
كم أشعر بالذل حينما أعلم أني أحفظ القرآن كاملا وأحفظ بعض المتون وأحمل شهادات في العلم الشرعي ودراستي في كلية شرعية!
ومن ثم ما أنا إلا منافق نعم منافق
عندما أرى أهلي وأقارربي يحسنون بي الظن وأنا منافق
عندما أمني نفسي بالقيام والصيام ووو ثم سرعان ما يحول بيني وبينها ذنب ثم أتفجأ بأني منافق

أيها الإخوة كتبت هذه الأسطر لكي تشيروا علي
أوليس من الأفضل لمثلي أن أنسلخ من لباس أهل الخير وأبدوا أنا كما أنا 
أليست اللحية والثوب القصير عار لي؟
لا أدري ما يحصل لي
أحبتي أسمعوني شيئا لم أعد أطيق الحياة
أصبحت أعيش نكدا وحياة ضنكا

أدعوا لي وساعدوني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إن كنت تحس بالذنوم و تحاول التخلص منها , فلا زالت في قلبك حياة , فالقلب تمده مادة صالحة و أخرى فاسدة, فعليك بمخالفة الشيطان لتكثير المادة الصالحةو ذلك ب:
رؤية المحتضرين
الذهاب للمقبرة
قراءة سير الزاهدين ( ابتعد من الصوفية)
رفقة صالحة تعين على الخير
و رأس الأمر كله دعوة صادقة إلى مقلب القلوب
اسأل الله أن يجعلك من العلماء التقاة

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من توقاه وقاه , ومن توكل عليه كفاه , و أحمده , و أثني عليه الخير كله , و أستغفره , و أتوب إليه , وأصلي و أسلم على نبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلوات و أتم التسليمات , أما بعد ...

أخي الكريم / أرجوك رجاءًا أن تشفق على نفسك فتكف عنها هذا اللوم و هذا التعنيف الشديد , وأتمنى أن تكون قويًا ( والمؤمن القوي خير و أحب إلى الله ) فلا تجعل هذه الفكرة تسيطر عليك و على ذهنك . أ تدري يا أخي -والله -لو كنت منافقًا لما قلت عن نفسك أنك منافق . فما هذا الذي يُشعرك عدوك به إلا حيلةٌ واهيةٌ ضعيفة من حيل الشيطان يريد أن يصرفك عن طاعة الله فتشتغل بتبرئة نفسك من النفاق أو تغفل عن الطاعة بالهمّ والضيق و هو يريد بهذا أن يجعلك من أولياءه -أعيذك بالله - فلا تطعه و أسجد و أقترب , قال تعالى : {وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ } هيّا يا أخي أستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم و أتفل عن يسارك ثلاثا ولا تطعه واستغفر ربك عن ما بدر منك , تسلم , واجعل شعورك هذا خير محفز على صدق الإخلاص .
وإن وسوس لك الشيطان في صدرك بالنفاق و حبوط العمل فاقهره و أثبت على ما أنت عليه من صلاح الظاهر وصلاح الباطن قاوم الشيطان و اسع لتحقيق الإخلاص تفلح في الدنيا و الآخرة , و الإخلاص يأتي مع الوقت و مع مران النفس عليه قال السلف : طلبنا هذا العلم لغير الله فأبى أن يكون إلا لله , ارعني سمعك يا رعاك الله اجعل هذا الدعاء ملازمًا لك في كل سجدة وفي كل لحظة و في كل حين ادعُ : (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من أن أشرك بك شيئًا أعلمه وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم) .
والآن أقول لك / الخوف من الرياء و من النفاق أمر مطلوب , لماذا ؟ لأنه هو الذي يدفعك للإخلاص , أما أن يدفع الخوف من النفاق إلى الركون والكسل وترك العمل فلا , لا يترك المرء الخير و البر الذي هو فيه إلى الإثم و العدوان : ( أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير ) , أقدم أقدم أقدم على كل خير و على كل بر كلما وسوس لك وأسرع إلى حيث يحب ربك أن يجدك ولا تلتفت للشيطان الذي يخذّلك , و أعلم أن في إظهارك صلاح مظهرك فائدة ( الإقتداء و التأسي ) و يعود هذا عليك بالأجر من الله الكريم إن راقبت ميل قلبك , يقول الشيخ سفر الحوالي حفظه الله : فالخوف من الرياء من سمات المتقين الصالحين، ولا ينبغي للعبد المؤمن أن يمنعه شبهة الخوف من الرياء أو أن الناس ينظرون إليه عن عمل من أعمال الخير أو الصلاح. إن كنت تقرأ القرآن، أو تصوم، أو تصلي، أو تتصدق, أو تعمل أي عمل من أعمال الخير، تفعله أنت عن إيمان وعن محبة لهذه الطاعة، وتقرب إلى الله تبارك وتعالى, فلا يمنعنك من ذلك خشية كلام الناس، فتخشى أن تقع في الرياء، فتقول: لا أعمل الطاعة، فهذا باب من أبواب الشيطان التي قد يدخل بها على الإنسان ، إذاًَ: الإنسان لا يترك الطاعة، إنما يعمل الطاعة من جهة ويقاوم الرياء من جهة أخرى, ويستغفر الله إن كان قد وقع له منه شيء. انتهى. 

أخي - وفقك الله - أوصيك بالإلتزام بأداء الصلاة في وقتها و اصطبر عليها , وتحرّ الصحبة الصالحة ( الأخلاء يومئذ *بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين )* , ولا تقنط من سعة رحمة الله و استبشر من الله القبول و العفو قال تعالى: {قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ} وجاهد نفسك على الإخلاص حتى تؤتاه , وانطرح بين يدي ربك الغفور الرحيم و إسأله الثبات على الدين وأن يصرف قلبك على الطاعة , وأعرض عن هذه الخواطر و الوساوس و ادفعها دفعا ولا تسترسل في التفكير بها 
سئل ابن حجر المكي رحمه الله : " عن داء الوسوسة هل له دواء ؟ 
فأجاب : له دواء نافع وهو الإعراض عنها جملة كافية ، وإن كان في النفس من التردد ما كان ، فإنه متى لم يلتفت لذلك لم يثبت ، بل يذهب بعد زمن قليل كما جرب ذلك الموفقون , وأما من أصغى إليها وعمل بقضيتها فإنها لا تزال تزداد به حتى تُخرجه إلى حيز المجانين ، بل وأقبح منهم , كما شاهدناه في كثيرين ممن ابتلوا بها وأصغوا إليها وإلى شيطانها ) انتهى من "الفتاوى الفقهية الكبرى" (1/149) , وأكثر من ذكر الله وقراءة القرآن فهو سبب لإنشراح الصدر .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم 

ما تمر به حالة عادية جدا وطبيعية جدا جدا، وستنتهي بإذن الله إذا فكرت بأسلوب مختلف:

1- أنت لا تطلب العلم وتصلي وتصوم وتطلق لحيتك لأنه شرف، بل لأنك مأمور به ترجو أن تكون مأجورا عليه فاستعن بالله على طاعة الله.

2- إذا لم تكن إنسانا جيدا فأنت تحاول، أما إذا تركت كل هذا فأنت تستسلم للوساوس فبالتأكيد هناك فرق بين من يجتهد وبين من أعلن الفشل والاستسلام

3- إذا كان الإنسان يسير في طريق الصلاح وتزكية النفس فهو مجاهد والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا، حتى لو استغرق هذا وقتا طويلا فالعامل مأجور لجده واجتهاده وهو المطلوب.

4- هذه الوساوس يلقيها الشيطان لك لأنك تسير في الطريق الصحيح، فلك أن تسعد بهذا! إذ لو كان ليس فيك رجاء كما تشعر لما وسوس لك : ماذا يفعل اللص في البيت الخرب؟

5- نحتاج كذلك في هذه الحالة إلى التركيز على الاجتهاد في بعض الأعمال القلبية، كاستحضار محبة الله ومحبة رسول الله ومحبة صحابته (اقرأ في كتب سيرة مثلا أو كتب تتحدث عن رحمة الله ولطفه بخلقه)

6- نحتاج إلى بعض العبادات التي يمكن أن تحبس عليها نفسك في خلوة مثل الذكر بعد صلاة الفجر، وركعتين (فقط 2)  قيام ليل، الذكر بعد الصلاة، وأهم شيء قراءة ورد قرآن ولو صفحتين في اليوم.....الخ

7- 


> ومن ثم ما أنا إلا منافق نعم منافق


لو كنت منافقا لم تكن لتقول هذا عن نفسك!
ولكنك لا تشعر بحلاوة الإيمان بسبب وسواس بأنك منافق  هيمن على قلبك وكدر عيشك
لا تلتفت إليه وقوي داعي المحبة والقرب من الله واستحضر نيتك في كل عمل ولو كان مباحا.
إذا أكثرت من الاستغفار والاستعاذة كلما أتاك الوسواس يذهب إن شاء الله، وإذا استشعرت معنى الاستغفار مع ضعفك وانكسار القلب تجد في قلبك راحة وانشراح بإذن الله.

8- 


> أوليس من الأفضل لمثلي أن أنسلخ من لباس أهل الخير وأبدوا أنا كما أنا


لا ليس أفضل لا لمثلك ولا لمثلنا! لأن المظهر يؤثر في الجوهر ولو انخلعت من مظهرك الإسلامي ستنكر نفسك وتستنكرها ويزداد الأمر سوء، فقط استحضر سبب هذا المظهر الإسلامي...لماذا أطلقت لحيتك؟؟ لا تعرف؟ إذن جدد النية أنت أطلقت لحيتك لأنك تحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وترغب في التشبه به....وهكذا، لماذا تطلب العلم؟؟ رياء؟؟ حسنا الآن قرر أنك تريد طلب العلم لتتقرب إلى الله وتخشاه أكثر، ولأنك تريد تعلم دينك لتعمل به وتؤجر....الخ، ثم قبل ذلك وبعده ارفع يد الترضع لله عالما أنك عبد ضعيف لا حول ولا قوة لك إلا به سبحانه

 إلى من تكلنا يارب؟ أين نفر منك إلا إليك سبحانك؟ إن لم نكن أهلا لرحمتك فأنت أهل المغفرة والرحمة، طرقنا بابك فلا تطرنا عن جنابك محرومين، اعف عنا ياربنا


9- 


> أشعر بالنفاق حينما يقدرني الناس ويظهروا لي التقدير والإحترام بصفتي طالب علم ورجل مستقيم
> ولم يعلم هؤلاء أني رجل أنام عن صلاة الفجر بصفة شبه دائمة وأدمن بعض الذنوب


حسنا أنت تنام عن صلاة الفجر، فكر جيدا في أسباب تركك لها؟ تتأخر في النوم ؟ غير موعد نومك وتضرع إلى الله أن يعينك على الصلاة في موعدها، تدمن بعض الذنوب؟ تضرع إلى الله أن يعينك على تركها ...الخ واجمع بين الاستعانة بالله والأخذ بالأسباب

10- تعامل مع ما تعاني منه باعتبار أنه بلاء، مرض، ماذا تفعل إذا كنت مريضا مرضا لا علاج له؟؟ لحظتها تغلق في وجه العبد كل الأبواب ولا يبق إلا بابا واحدا : هو باب الله عز وجل

إذا أدمنت طرق الباب ...يوشك أن يفتح لك

أدمن طرق الباب بالتضرع والدعاء دعاء المضطر، أدمن طرق الباب بالطاعات - ولو كانت بسيطة - أي طاعة تستطيع أن تقبل عليها افعلها 


11- وأخيرا سترك الله فلا تهتك الستر: كل أمتي معاف إلا المجاهرين. 
ومن المجاهرة أن تترك طريق الالتزام والعلم بعد أن وفقت إليه..

عذرا على الإطالة

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

عليك بالدعاء ولزوم الاستقامة

----------


## صالح الطريف

لا .. ياأخي .. ماخكذا تورد الإبل ياسعد ..
هنيئا لك حفظك لكتاب الله .. والله إنه لشئ مفرح أن تكون من حفظة كتاب الله ..!!!
لاأريد أن اطيل عليك .. فقط أوصيك بقوله تعالى .." .... له أصحاب يدعون إلى الهدى ائتنا ....الآية " 
ابحث عنهم ورافقهم وتحرك معهم .. حينها ستعرف أنني ناصح لك ..
فقد وجد الكثيرون الثبات بعد توفيق الله برفقة هؤلاء الذين تحملوا مسؤولية الدين ..
وفقك الله ياأخي ووفق القائمين على هذا المجلس الرائع ..،،

----------


## الطالب الناشئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> أيها الإخوة كتبت هذه الأسطر لكي تشيروا علي


اخي الغالي
أبو الفداء المدني 

كما قالوا لك أخواني لو كنت منافقاً لما قلت عن نفسك أنك منافق
وأضيف على ماقالوا
أنك لست أنت من تقول أنك منااااافق
ولكن محاسبتك لنفسك الأمارة بالسوء المستمرة بعد إرتكابك لذَّنب ومحاولتك لإجتناب تلك المعاصي 
جعلت الشيطان ينطق بلسانك بأنك منااااااااافق لكي تستمر على الوقووووع بمثل تلك المعاصي
وبالأخير يحقق مراده الشيطان وهو الإنتكاس ثبتنا الله وإياك على طاعته آآآآآمين 
لأنك فيما مضى كنت عدوَّه اللدووووود 
لما تقوم به من اعمال للخير وحفظ للقرآن وطلبً للعلم وصحبة للأخيار
والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر للقريب والبعيد
حتى أراد الله أن يبتليك 
فإن كان ظني صحيحاً (لأني عشت هذه المعاناة في أيامٍ ماضية) فاسأل الله الثبات 

فقد يكون من حولك هم من أشد الأسباب التي أوقعتك بمثل تلك المعاصي  
فقد يكون يجمعكم مكانُ واحد
جعلك تنظر إلى إرتكابهم بعض المعاصي 
التي كنت في بداية الأمر تنصدم لعظم الذنب الذي يرتكبونه
فتسارع في نصحهم وتذكيرهم بالله وتشعرهم بعظم الذنب الذي يرتكبونه لكي ينجوا بأنفسهم منها
ولكن لامجيب !! إستمروا عليها فما زالوا يتهاونون بالصلوات بعدم الصلاة في وقتها 
وبسماع الاغاني ومشاهدة مايغضب الله حتى جعلك تتراخى ويضعف الإيمان عــــندك 
ومن ثَمَّ بدأت تتقرب إليهم أكثر تهتم بما يهتمون به من أخبارهم وحياتهم الدنيوية
التي تقسي الــقــلــب والله
فبها أوقعتك في المحضوووووور ..............!!
حتى وقعت في مصيدة الشيطان 
التي من أجلها انت تحاااول الآن أن تنجوا من هذه المصيدة بإذن الله
بطرحك لهذا الموضوع  
فنصيحتي لك الأن :
إستغفر الله وتوب إليه الآن الآن
لأن باب التوبة مفتوح لا يُغلق حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها
والمسلم إذا أراد أن يرجع إلى الله لا يحتاج لواسطة كما هو حال الناس في هذه الدنيا 
فقم للتتوضأ لكي تصلي ركعتين واستشعر أنك ستقف بين يدي الــلــه عزوجل
الذي يسمع كلامك ويجيب سؤالك وعلم أن الله تعالى يفرح بتوبة عبده فرحاً عظيماً 
ولو أردت أن تعرف مقدار فرح الله بتوبة العبد فلتتأمل هذا الحديث : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"لله أشد فرحا بتوبة عبده حين يتوب إليه من أحدكم كان على راحلته بأرض فلاة فانفلتت منه وعليها طعامه وشرابه فأيس منها فأتى شجرة فاضطجع في ظلها قد أيس من راحلته فبينا هو كذلك إذا هو بها قائمة عنده فأخذ بخطامها ثم قال من شدة الفرح اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك أخطأ من شدة الفرح" رواه مسلم
وعن أبي هريرة قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "إن عبدا أصاب ذنبا وربما قال أذنب ذنباً فقال رب أذنبت وربما قال أصبت فاغفر لي فقال ربه أعلم عبدي أن له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به غفرت لعبدي ثم مكث ما شاء الله ثم أصاب ذنباً أو أذنب ذنباً فقال رب أذنبت أو أصبت آخر فاغفره فقال أعلم عبدي أن له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به غفرت لعبدي ثم مكث ما شاء الله ثم أذنب ذنبا وربما قال أصاب ذنبا قال قال رب أصبت أو قال أذنبت آخر فاغفره لي فقال أعلم عبدي أن له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به غفرت لعبدي ثلاثا فليعمل ما شاء" متفق عليه .
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله : "قال النووي في الحديث : إن الذنوب ولو تكررت مائة مرة بل ألفاً وأكثر وتاب في كل مرة قبلت توبته أو تاب عن الجميع توبة واحدة صحت توبته ، وقوله : " اعمل ما شئت " معناه ما دمت تذنب فتتوب غفرت لك"

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
777
منقول
777
وفي الأخير إن أردت أن تعرف انك تحب الله وأن الله يحبك : 
آثار وعلامات محبة العبد لله: 
الجد في الطاعه
النشاط في العبادة
الشوق للقائه
الإستيحاش من غيره
الإنس بذكره
التلذذ بمناجاته
اللهج بذكره في كل الأحوال
خروج الدنيا من القلب
الحرص على مرضاته
محبة كل مايحب الله وبغض كل مايبغضه
الإشتغال بالصلاة لأنها الصلة بينه وبين الله
هذه بعض العلامات 

وآثار وعلامات محبة الله للعبد:
أن يحبب الله الخلق في محبوبه فإذا أحب الله عبدا القى محبته في قلوب الناس
أن الله يحميه من الدنيا ويخرجها من قلبه
أن الله لايعذب حبيبه أن الله لايلقي حبيبه في النار كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام
تهيأته للطاعه وتيسيرها له وسهولتها عليه
أن الله يحب لقاء محبوبه وتتمثل بلحظة الوفاة والخروج من الدنيا فمن احب لقاء الله احب الله لقاءه
أن الله يبتلي محبوبه وذلك حتى يرقيه ويكفر سيئاته فإن الله إذا أحب قوما إبتلاهم 

لكن كيف نصل الى محبة الله ؟
ووصولنا إلى محبة الله يتم بمتابعة
الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم (قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله)
البحث عن العمل الصالح والبدء بالفرائض ثم النوافل والاستمرار عليها
إيَّانَا والقرب من الحب الشيطاني فإنه إذا خلط بالقلب فسدت محبة الله ولا خير في لذة من بعدها النار
يحكى أن رجل دخل على الرجل الصالح مالك ابن مغفور رحمه الله وهو وحيدا في داره بالكوفه فقال له : اما تستوحش لوحدك في هذه الدار .
قال : ماكنت أظن أن أن أحدا يستوحش مع الـلـه

888
منقول
888
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يثبتنا وإياك على طاعته آآآآمين 
تقبل مروري أخوك في الله
الطالب الناشئ

----------


## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

أخي الفاضل ما قاله الإخوة كاف، استعن بالله والزم الدعاء، أيضا فعل ما قرأته وما تعلمته بين أهلك وخلانك وسترى الفرق، اختر الصحبة الخيرة واختلي بنفسك بين الفينة والأخرى وحاسبها قبل أن تخلد للنوم لأنك ستجد نفسك مجبرا على تكفير ذنويك قبل أن تغمض عينك والله المستعان.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

ادعُ الله وتضرع إليه سبحانه

قال تعالى (_(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ_ إِذَا _دَعَاهُ_ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ))
_((ادْعُواْ رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا_ وَخُفْيَةً ))
وأكثر من قول لا إله إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

 _رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا_ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ

_رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ_ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ  لَنَا مِن لَّدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ٱلْوَهَّابُ

 وتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم الذين يريد لنا الغواية ، وتذكر أن (( الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِّنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُواْ فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْصِرُونَ))" فإذا طاف بقلوبهم طائف من الشيطان تذكروا، فيبصرون. قال سعيد بن جُبَيْر:  هو الرجل يغضب الغَضْبَة، فيذكر الله، فيَكْظِم الغَيْظ. وقال لَيْثُ عن  مجاهد: هو الرجل يَهِمُّ بالذنب، فيذكر الله، فيدعه. والشهوة والغضب مبدأ  السيئات، فإذا أبصر رجع، ثم قال:(( وَإخوانهم يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الْغَيِّ ثُمَّ لاَ يُقْصِرُونَ))  أي: وإخوان الشياطين تمدهم الشياطين في الغي، ثم لا يقصرون. قال ابن عباس:  لا الإنس تقصر عن السيئات. ولا الشياطين تمسك عنهم، فإذا لم يبصر بقي قلبه  في غي، والشيطان يمده في غيه. وإن كان التصديق في قلبه لم يكذب. فذلك النور  والإبصار. وتلك الخشية والخوف، يخرج من قلبه. وهذا: كما أن الإنسان يغمض  عينيه فلا يرى شيئًا، وإن لم يكن أعمى، فكذلك القلب بما يغشاه من رَيْن  الذنوب لا يبصر الحق."* اه* *كلام شيخ الاسلام .*

واعلم أن كلنا نعصي ، ولا يلزم منه النفاق ، واحذر من استدراج إبليس أشد الحذر.

أصلح الله أحوالنا وغفر لنا وهدانا الصراط المستقيم.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله 
حقيقة لقد أحسن الإخوة والأخوات جواب أخينا أبي الفداء وقدموا نصائح غاليه ، عليه أن يستعين بالله في الأخذ بها ووضعها موضعها ويأخذ النفس بالعمل بها .
ولعله من مكرور القول : إن اتهامك نفسك بسبب المعاصي علامة خير وصحة للقلب ، لكن المعصية أيضًا علامة مرض وقلة توفيق من الله ونوع مرض في القلب، وهذا هو حال بني آدم كلهم خطاء وخيرهم من يتوب ويرجع إلى الله تعالى.
وحالتك تلك لها طريق مستقيم وعلى جانبه سبل .
فإن تجنبت الطريق المستقيم وانحرفت إلى الإحباط والقنوط من رحمة الله - أعيذك بالله من ذلك - خسرت خسرانًا عظيمًا.
وإن تركت ما أنت فيه من الخوف على نفسك بالكلية وتواكلت واستهنت بما أنت فيه من المعصية ، هلكت أيضًا في باب الرجاء والتسويف .
أما صراط الله المستقيم لمن ألم بذنب فهو تحقيق التوبة لله والمداومة عليها دون ملال أوقنوط ، حتى يرى ربك منك صدقًا فيحيطك بتوفيقه ويحفظك بحفظه ويرعاك برعايته .
ولكي تحقق تلك التوبة عليك بأمر غاية في الأهمية وهو مرادي من هذه النصيحة ألا وهو أن تغلق باب المعصية على نفسك ، فإن كانت معصيتك في باب الأموال وأكل الحرام مثلا بسبب الوظيفة ، فعليك بترك هذا العمل والتماس غيره إذا لم يكن بدٌ من ذلك .
وإن كانت فتنتك بالنساء فعليك أن تأخذ نفسك بالعزم في ترك التعرض لهن والنظر ولتحصن نفسك بالزواج وقد أحل الله لك من ذلك مثنى وثلاث ورباع ، ولتشغل نفسك بما يلهيك عن أمرهن والتعلق بهن.
وإن كان الباب الذي يدخل إليك منه الشيطان هو الخلوة فتجنبها حتى لو كانت بذكر الله ، فبعض الشباب قبل الزواج يتملكه الشيطان إذا خلا بنفسه فيفكر في النساء وربما وقع في ممارسة العادة السرية مثلا وقد يؤدي به ذلك إلى تقصير في الصلاة وتضييعها ، فمثل هذا ينصح بترك الخلوة بنفسه ومصاحبة الصالحين وإتعاب نفسه في الأعمال العضلية المرهقة ، والإسراع والتعجيل بالزواج إن كان هذا ممكنًا ، والإكثار من الصيام.
وقس على هذا أبواب الشيطان جميعًا فما من مدخل للشيطان إلا وهناك حصن للإنسان يتحصن به من تلك المعصية.

الخلاصة : (( إن الشيطان يقعد لابن آدم بأطرقه )) (رواه أحمد والنسائي) ، قال تعالى : { لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم } ، فالشيطان يقعد لابن آدم بطرق الخير ليصرفه عنها، ومن ذلك طريق التوبة وهو أوسع الطرق إلى الله ، ويدعوه إلى طرق الشر والمعصية والقنوط من رحمة الله، فعلى ابن آدم أن يغلق طرق الشيطان ويسلك في طرق الخير والطاعة من صلاة وصيام وذكاة وحج وعمرة وذكر ودعاء وليكثر من ذكر الموت وتشييع الموتى وزيارة القبور فإنها تضعف تعلق القلب بالدنيا .
وآخيرًا عليك بالرجوع وكثرة التضرع إلى الله والوقوف ببابه فإنه لا يرد من وقف ببابه ، واعلم أن التوفيق من الله فسله إياه واعبده مخلصًا له الدين.
وقانا الله وإياك من شر الشيطان وشركه ، ورزقنا الله وإياك توبة ترضيه عنا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

" إحرص على ماينفعك واستعن بالله ولا تعجز "
أنت على خير ، ولا يخاف النفاق إلا مؤمن ، فشعورك طبيعي جدا فلا تيأس ولا تحبط و" استعن بالله ولا تعجز "

وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## نومس القصيمي

أخي ثبتنا الله وإياك الترك ليس حل بل خلل وفشل والمجاهده هي الحل قال الله تعالى (والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا...الآيه
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول(" إن لكل شيء شرة ولكل شرة فترة , فمن كانت فترته إلى سنتي فقد أفلح و أنجح و من كانت فترته إلى بدعة فقد خاب و خسر" )

فالفتورامريطرئ على اكثر الشباب والحل هو الآتي والموفق من وفقه الله:
الإكثارمن قراءة القرآن وأن تجعل لك ورد يومي عباره عن 3صفحات من كتاب فتح المجيد
زيارة الصالحين وذلكتخصيص يوم أويومين 
زيارة العلماءوالجلوس معهم إن أمكن (وأذكرأني فترت يوماًمن الأيام وهذا هو الحال وكنت أزور العلامه عبدالكريم الخضير في مسجدأو قل أصلي معه فأستفدت من الرؤيا ناهيك عن السؤال أيما إستفاده وكان يدعوا لي وقدفرحت بتلك الدعوات وأسأل الله أن يتقبلهامنه وأن لاتحول معاصيي دونها وأذكرزياراتي المستمره لزاهد بريده وناسكها الشيخ المعمر الزاهد محمدالعليط حفظه الله ريحانة بريده وأذكرزيارتي للشيخ عبدالله القرعاوي وأستفدت من مجالسته في دروسه والنظرلأمثال هؤلاءمما يقوي الإيمان ويرفع الهمه
قراءة تراجم الزهاد والعباد والعلماء
زيارة المقابروالصلاة على الجنائز والنوم في القبور بعدذهاب الناس وتذكّرالأخره والسؤال ولاأدري إن كان هناك فيه محظورولكن أخذت هذا من نوم بن رجب الحنبلي في قبره قبل دفنه
زيارة المساكين والعجائز والشيوخ من الأقارب والأباعد
العمره فأن العمره تجددالأيمان وتقويه وتبعث في النفس من القوه مالله به عليم وهذا مجرب وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (العمرة إلى العمره كفارة لمابينهما ....الحديث
إن لم تكن هناك صحبه فلاتفارق موقعين الألوكة وأهل الحديث ففيهما خيراًلايعلمه إلاالله هذا رغم أني لست مسجل سوى في الالوكه لأني لم أستطع التسجيل في أهل الحديث 
التعود على أن لاتكثرمن الجلوس أمام النت كثيرا


وماأريدإلاالإصل  اح إن أستطعت وماتوفيقي إلابالله هداني الله وأخي أبوالفداء ولاتنس أن الشيطان هومن يؤزك لهذا لخوفه من نصرك للحق ووعده لله كبته الله وأخزاه وأعاذنا من شره فكن رجل وأعلم أن هؤلاءالملتزمين وطلاب العلم مر أكثرعلى مامررت به وجاهدوا وكانوا رجالافلاتكن ضعيفا واعلم أن الصراع قائم بين الحق والباطل والكفر والأيمان وأن ترك الصلاة كفروأن كفارة من نام عن صلاته أن يصليها متى ذكرها والحمدلله أن جعل الله في الأمرسعة ويسرافلاتضّيق على نفسك وجاهدجاهدوأذكرك بنفسي أول إلتزامي كنت أنام عن الصلوات وذلك بسبب جماعة كنت أمشي معها ونذكرالله حتى قريب الفجرثم نتفرق وننام وهم من أجهل الناس ولكن الله هداني للعلم وحب العلماء بعدأن زهدونا فيهم حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
أسأل أن يجعلك ممن إذا رؤيَ ذكرالله من يراه

----------


## عبدالله شفيق السرحي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لعل الله تبارك وتعالى أنطق الأخ أبو الفداء المدني لحكمه أرادها سبحانه , وإن كان البعض على نفس الطريق ولكن لا يبوح بما في خاطره من وسواس , ويحاول قدر المستطاع 
نسأل الله تعالى  الثبات على الحق والسنة

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

قال احد مشايخنا حفظهم الله اطلب العلم ولو كنت علي باب من المعاصي
واقول لك أخي من ذا الذي ما ساء قط ومن له الحسني فقط فبالمداومه علي الطلب والدعاء عسي الله ان يتقبلك وكفي بترك العلم ضياعا ولو كنت مقصر في شئ فلا تقصر في أخر
ثبتني واياك وجميع السالكين!!

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أدع الله بهذا الدعاء لعل الله ينعك به 
اللهم أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء و درك الشقاء و سوء القضاء و شماتت الأعداء 
و أكثر من الصلاة الإبراهيمية و هي صفة الصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
يغفر ذنبك و تكفى همك 
ثم عليك بالتواضع لربك و إتقي الله ما إستطعت و لا تكلف نفسك ما لا تطيق 
الله يعفوا عنك و عنا العجز و الكسل 
و لو فتحنا الباب و رفعنا ستر الله عن خلقه لقظي إليهم أجلهم 
فأدعوا الله بالعفو و المغفرة و التوبة تجد الله غفورا رحيما

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أخي الكريم .. إستعن بالله وابدأ من جديد .. فباب التوبة مفتوح والله عفوّ ودود غفور رحيم .. حاول فقط .. أن تغير من محيطك الإجتماعي .. ولتترك مثيرات الفتن كالتلفاز وكثرة التنزه والسهر ولتعتزل الناس لمدة محدودة تجتهد فيها في العبادة وقراءة القرآن وقد مرّ كثير منا بمثل هذه الحالة .. فليعلم أخي أنه لولا إخلاصه وطيبته لما رمى نفسه بالنفاق ..

----------


## صالح الطريف

> أخي الكريم .. إستعن بالله وابدأ من جديد .. فباب التوبة مفتوح والله عفوّ ودود غفور رحيم .. حاول فقط .. أن تغير من محيطك الإجتماعي .. ولتترك مثيرات الفتن كالتلفاز وكثرة التنزه والسهر ولتعتزل الناس لمدة محدودة تجتهد فيها في العبادة وقراءة القرآن وقد مرّ كثير منا بمثل هذه الحالة .. فليعلم أخي أنه لولا إخلاصه وطيبته لما رمى نفسه بالنفاق ..


أحسنت ياأخي ، فالعزلة لمدة محدودة لعمل مراجعة للنفس شئ طيب .

----------


## أبو الفداء المدني

متابع لكل ما يكتب أولا بأول

شاكر ممتن لكم

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

ما قاله الاخوة فيه الكفاية ، ولكن ركز على الأعمال القلبية و الخلوة مع الله، و اقرأ كتب ابن تيمية و ابن القيم ففيها شفاء للقلوب.

----------


## المصباح المنير

ثبتك الله وأعانك على شيطانك
راجع قائمة أصحابك مرة أخرى, واهجر أهل المعاصي وادنُ من أهل الطاعة والعبادة
ولا تستعظم ذنوبك أمام سعة رحمة الله وفضله العظيم مادمت حيا, ولا تستسلم لشيطانك الرجيم, واعلم أنك لو سرت إلى الله حقا لهديت وكفيت, فراجع نفسك قبل أن تراجع الطريق, كان الله في عونك

----------


## ابوالطيب المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ماتمر به اخي نمر به ايضا وهو ان الاخرين يظنون بك الخير الكثير ولكن انت في واد اللهو والغفلة غرتهم اللحية والتقصير وماظهر; ولكن خفي عنهم الكثير,وماتمربه يااخي مررت به ومازلت امر به حتى توحي الي نفسي باشياء كثيرة ولكن ارتاح نسبيا حينما اتذكر قول الغزالي رحمه الله:طلبنا العلم لغير الله فابى ان يكون الالله فامني النفس ان الهداية الحقيقية قريبة وعليك يااخي بالصبر ومواصلة العمل وليجعلك هذا الذي ترى حافزا للرجوع الى الطريق القويم والله الموفق

----------


## أسمهان المغربية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي الكريم وأنت تحكي عن حالك ذكرتني بحالي اذ وصلت لما هو أسوا من ذلك وكنت أدعو نفسي بكذا وكذا وأكره نفسي...
حالة طبيعية في خضم الهموم والمثيرا وبصراحة البعد عن الله..
فالحمد لله بعدالمشكلة التي عانيتها وجدت صحبة الأخيار وجدت الخير في عائلتي وأصدقائي والناس الذين يحبوني وكانت شيختي تساندني قائلة كلها وساوس شيطانية 
والله سبحانه وتعالى يغفر الذنوب جميعا ويحب من تاب وأقبل اليه منيبا طائعا..قد أوصتني بقيام الليل(ولو ركعتين قبل الفجر) وقالت لي تأكدي أنك اذا أخلصتي..فقلبك سيصبح كالوردة العطرة. ولله الحمد تغيرت للأحسن بعد مجاهدة وابتعاد عن المثيرات والاختلاء لوحدي والضراعة لله بالدعاء والبكاء..والاستم  اع للقرءان بل وتلاوته يوميا على قدر المستطاع...حتى استرجعت حب القرءان في قلبي ووجدت حلاوة الايمان من جديد بفضل الله تبارك وتعالى وأسأل الله العظيم أن يثبتني واياكم..
أوصي نفسي واياك أخي بالصلاة...الصلاة.  .الصلاة..والاستغ  ار الكثير والذكر الكثير لله تبارك وتعالى
وللصلاة على النبي مرارا وتكرارا أثر عظيم ولأذكار الصباح والمساء وأوراد الصبح والعصر..
وكذا الرباط بين المغربين وذكر لا اله الا الله تجدد الايمان
أخي حاشا لله أن تكون منافقا وقد هداك واصطفاك لحمل كلامه في صدرك..فاعلم أنها أمانة أن تعمل بماتعلمت
وتنهج طريق العلم ..فتكون من العلماء الخاشعين..((انما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء))
فلا تتردد وقل في نفسك الشيطان لن يغلبني..والهوى لن يثنيني عن مجاهدة نفسي للخير وللسير في طاعة الله ورضوانه 
وصاحب الأخيار وأهل الذكر والصالحين وداوم على حلق الذكر فانها رياض جنة في الدنيا 
واعلم أن الله يحبك..وأن بابه مفتوح دوما فلا تتردد في الدعاء وتوكل على الحي القيوم
واعزم واستقم واسأل الله الثبات والاخلاص
ولاتنس في كل صلاة أن تدعو(( اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك))
ونظم وقتك لمراجعة وردك القرءاني يوميا خصوصا وأنك ماشاء الله من حملة كتابه.

جعلنا الله واياك ممن يسارعون في الخيرات..وممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

اخي الكريم تذكر ماذا  قال الله عن المتقين: و الذين اذا فعلوا فاحشة او ظلموا انفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم...
تذكر اخي ما قاله ابن القيم فيما معناه : رب معصية انفع لك من طاعة
لن تخرج من المهالك الا بالجليس الصالح و الابتعاد كلية عن مثيري الشهوات و اسال الله لي و لك و لجميع المسلمين الخاتمة على طاعته

----------


## عودة الفرسان

أكثر من قول (   اللهم ألهمني رشدي وقني شر  نفسي ) فإن لها أثرا عجيبا


ثم لا تتحدث بوساوس الشيطان فو أحقر من أن يصرفك عن الأعمال التي يحبها الله  إن أنت عذت بالعزيز الجبار


ستجاوز  بعون الله وفضله هذه المرحلة عما قريب فابشر بما يسرك


أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفع بك وأن يستعملك في أسباب الخير

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ ابو الفداء لست واحدك من تحدثه نفسه بالانتكاس وترك طلب العلم والسنة في اللباس والمظهر
فكلنا هذا حالنا وهذه حيلة من حيلة عدونا ابليس الرجيم ولكن لا تلتفت له وأغظه بالاستعاذه والاستقامة
وتذكر ان طلب العلم عبادة يؤجر عليها جميع من سلك طريقها وليست حكراً على الاتقياء والابرار 
بل هم الجلساء لا يشقى بهم جليسهم وأسال الله الثبات والتوبة ولا تيأس من روح الله ورحمته 

ثم ان نظرة الناس لك انت لم تطلبها منهم ولو قلت لهم لا تحسنوا الظن بي فعندها سوف يحدث احد امرين:
أما ان يزيد تعلقهم بك وينظرون لك نظرة التقي الورع او ان تكشف ستر الله عليك 

وأنا انصحك بما نصحك به الاخوان قبلي عليك بالصحبة الصالحة التي تشد من عزمك وتزيد حماسك
ثم ألض بذي الجلال والاكرام ان يثبتك وان يوفقك وييسر لك امرك والحذر الحذر من الاستسلام لوساوس الشيطان

----------


## أم صفاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا أريد أن أطيل عليك , فقط أريد أن أشير إليك ألا تترك مجالا للشيطان فو الله هو يبحث عن منطقة ضعف الانسان فلما وجدك صادق مع الله و تخاف من النفاق  إحتال عليك و دخل عليك من هذا الباب , فكان سبب لعدم قيامك لصلاة الفجر ثم كان سببا في ثناء الناس عليك حتى يشعرك بالذنب ثم وسوس لك حتى صرت تشك  في إخلاصك لله و بعد ذلك طرح عليك فكرة الانتكاس .....................
و نصحتي يا أخي ألا تترك له الفرصة بل لما يبدأ يوسوس لك و يبدأ التفكير السلبي يجول في خاطرك , غير تفكيرك و زد في حرصك على ترك المعاصي و أكثر من النوافل ( الصيام , الصلاة ...) فباذن الله ستدرع الشيطان و يكف عن الوسوسة لأنه سيعلم أنه كلما وسوس لك كلما ازداد حرصك (و هذه النصيحة لم أقلها لك إلا و قد جربتها و و الله كانت تجربتها في صلاة الفجر و أيضا معاصي أخرى كنت مدمنة عليها و الله ) فقررت أن إذا فاتني يوما (و لم أصلي الفجر في وقتها) لا يزيدني إلا حرصا عليها فو الله و لله الحمد والمنة لم يعد الشيطان يأتيني من هذا الباب.

و في الأخير أوصيك أخي بهذا الدعاء : اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك ... و أصيك بكتاب الإخلاص للشيخ فركوس الجزائري فعن نفسي أفادني كثيرااااااااا و غير تفكيري كله

و لن ننساك بإذن الله من الدعاء في ظهر الغيب

----------


## أبوفؤاد الأنصاري

لا حول ولا قوة لك إلا بالله


فاسأل الله تعطه

----------


## أم صفاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي ربما يفيدك هذا الموضوع
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....567#post482567

----------


## طالبة فقه

لا يااخي اين الصرامة والاراده والعزيمة والرجوله اين التوبة والدعاء الذي يبرق نوره في السحر الى رب العالمين فيمطر عليك بركات الحفظ والرعاية والثبات من كل مايؤدي بايمانك ...
أني لا اجزم انه بمجرد قلقك من هذه الصورة وتفكيرك في ايجاد حل لهذه الزوبعة التي تصدك عن اداء فريضة عليك ان العلاج ات ان شاء الله والفرج قريب مادام ان هناك هذه النزعة...نسال الله لنا ولك الثبات امين

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

كرر هذا الدعاء يامثبت القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك

----------


## أبوعبدالوهاب الوهابي

أسأل الله الهداية والثبات لي ولك ويوجد بحث في التحصن من الشيطان في نهاية كتاب الصارم البتار في التصدي للسحرة والاشرار للشيخ وحيد بن عبد السلام بالي أستفدت منه كثيرا وأسأل الله أن ينفعك .

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سلسلة أعمال القلوب للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....99%A1%E2%99%A5

----------


## العمطهطباوي

من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون [النحل : 97]

----------

